# Considering extreme limb: Morrison Max5, Border, Uuhka: Input?



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Border is the leader. HEX6 are a good overall limb with a lot of very noticeable smoothness and speed and are not as extreme as the 7. I have shot from HEX4 up to HEX7.5 and have settled on HEX6 as my go to limbs. 

I have shot or done measurements on some of the others. They are good but generally lag behind the Border. This is understandable since Border is doing the primary research and develop and are constantly pushing the designs forward.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A riser upgrade would make far more difference. Also at draw lengths less than 29" I don't see any real advanced to SR limbs, I've owned several sets.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The Max 5 is just about up to a Hex 7, but has a bit more weight during the last few inches of draw.
Can't comment on Uukhas. 
Hex 7.5H is my favorite. Just over a 1# increase per inch of draw over last couple of inches. Great speed. My Covert Hunter runs 185 fps with 10.5 gpp.

Consult Borders website about draw length/ riser and limb lengths.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

TonyU said:


> ...I've noticed a few of these limbs for sale on the Classifieds. Some up for sale after a couple of months, so I wondered why it didn't work out for them. I just wanted input from you guys that have or have had these limbs because I would hate to spend that much money only to find out they're not for me. So what riser and limb combination are you happy with? I know there are no guarantees but I still value your input. Thanks.


After owning a myriad of conventional limbs?...I've owned, tuned and shot both Borders Hex7 and Hex7.5 limbs in BOTH Bolt-Down and ILF configurations...(4 sets of limbs in all)

I also shot (and still shoot) two forms of archery...(Instinctive/Snap and Competitive Tourney)...using several different aiming systems pending shot distance and I only mention this to help qualify my following statements in answering your above question and here are the reasons I believe a small percentage of archers rapidly divest themselves of SR (Super recurve) Big Hook limbs...

*The 1st Reason:* Is one I encountered myself when I owned my first set of Hex7.5 ILF 35#/Shorts which I resold within days as?...

A: The difference in "Draw Feel" was extremely foreign too me too the point of being overwhelming too my senses and...

B: I simply couldn't wrap my head around how stiff of a dynamic arrow spine these high energy limbs required. (managing to fluster myself after 3 full days of tuning efforts)

*The 2nd Reason:* Is yet another I encountered myself (too a small degree) and that was a feeling of being disconnected from the feel of my bow when initial shots as aimed intuitively would strike (or miss as the case may be) "High" because my minds eye had not yet experienced seeing the flat trajectory these SR limbs are capable of let alone ingraining such into an intuitive aiming system....where reinventing ones intuitive aiming system is not for the faint of heart but as I discovered "Well Worth the Effort" in the longer run.

*Reason #3:* "Price Point": No Big Hook/SR type limbs (or *Cross-Over Limbs for that matter) are light on the wallet...they are a high ticket items and as such?...when the purchasing archer realizes that outside of a whole lot of "Different" that there's "Little Too No Immediate Gratification"?...it's a hard and sour lesson for many that spending more on limbs didn't buy them an ounce of skill or enhanced accuracy and worse yet?...they shot better with their already owned and well tuned conventional limbs simply because they were more familiar and acclimated too them and on the chopping block their brand new and quite expensive SR limbs go.

Tony...what I would advise is that if 3D/Hunting is your main games?...SR/Big Hook limbs have some serious benefits as long as you're willing to fully familiarize yourself with them and exploit their power with heavy arrows but if Competitive Field Archery is your primary interest?....then go with a...

*Cross-Over Recurve Limb: Such as Borders CVX...Uuhka Xcurves...Dryad ACS-RCTX (only ones I would recommend and in that order)

For reference (and eye candy)?...this is my all time favorite 3D Rig...a Borders Hex7.5 Covert Hunter...21" Phenolic Riser w/ Med Limbs making a 64"/38# Bow that shoots like a 68"/52# bow...




























and here are my 33# Medium Borders CVX Limbs on my Spigarelli 650 Club BB Rig...


----------



## TonyU (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for some excellent input. Jinkster, one of the risers I've been drawn to is a Spigarelli BB. Do you shoot yours 3 Under? I'm not a competitive archer; just really enjoy archery, so I'm thinking I could just stay split-finger end enjoy that BB riser/ I don't like adding anything to a bow, including a stabilizer. Thanks again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

See if you can at least try a few different types. They really don’t suit everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyU (Mar 15, 2007)

If I went with more conventional limbs, do you think Win &Win would be a good choice? Any particular limb? I'm also checking out the Border CVX limbs that Jinkster listed maybe paired with the Spigarelli BB.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The CVX seem pretty good by all accounts. MK, Wiawis, Tradtech, Hoyt, they’re all top draw limbs but everyone likes different things so it’s tough to recommend any one make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

@ Jinkster
Are the CVX Limbs also more SR type than conventional?
Could be the pic angle, but they look kinda curvey to me.
Thanks


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

TonyU said:


> Thanks so much for some excellent input. Jinkster, one of the risers I've been drawn to is a Spigarelli BB. Do you shoot yours 3 Under? I'm not a competitive archer; just really enjoy archery, so I'm thinking I could just stay split-finger end enjoy that BB riser/ I don't like adding anything to a bow, including a stabilizer. Thanks again. I really appreciate it.


If you aren't going to shoot 3 under just stick with what you've got.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

TonyU said:


> If I went with more conventional limbs, do you think Win &Win would be a good choice? Any particular limb? I'm also checking out the Border CVX limbs that Jinkster listed maybe paired with the Spigarelli BB.


My favorite Conventional limbs have been W&W RCX100's (that I owned two pairs of) and I currently have a set of 40#/Medium Tradtech RC Extremes which are RCX100's made by W&W and rebranded for Tradtech and they paired up with my Spig 650 Club riser real well...






























Belicoso said:


> @ Jinkster
> Are the CVX Limbs also more SR type than conventional?
> Could be the pic angle, but they look kinda curvey to me.
> Thanks


Top-Bottom: Hex7.5/CVX/W&W RC Extremes



















The CVX's are the limb that best suits me for field so far.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Tony, I was thinking of your post last night. Seems you may have been talked out of Borders and there's not much mention of the others limbs you mentioned. I've shot the others and bought Hex 7.5's and have 8's on order. That might tell you something right there. But here's what I learned from my testing. 

I have some shoulder/spine problems and have been shooting one longbow for 9 years. The longest I've shot any bow - man it just shoots!!!!!!!!!!!! I think it's important to tell you that I killed a moose with that bow at minimum legal poundage. But, I can't handle that weight. Soooo, I ordered 7.5's in a lighter weight. Once I had it tuned, it turned out to be 11 pounds lighter in poundage than my longbow, but I GAINED 6 foot/pounds of energy. It's illegal to hunt moose with that bow - pretty stupid.

Habits are just that, 'habits'. Takes about 30 days to break bad ones and replace them with good. Yea, they feel different. There's load in the first couple of inches. I don't think smoothness contributes much to accurate shooting, unless you're shooting a short bow that stacks like a telephone pole. These bows gain about the same amount of weight in the last inch that a conventional bow does in the last 4 inches. When it comes to speed - they're friggin fast!!! The Hexes are about 30 FPS faster than my longbow. That's tuned arrow to tuned arrow.

Think about what Jinks said. Add in the attributes I just mentioned. It's going to take some time for a guy who's been shooting a conventional bow to become accustom to those changes. I can adjust from conventional bow to conventional bow pretty fast. Took me longer to adjust to this bow. All that said, I have more seasons behind me than ahead. The lighter poundage of the Hexes I believe added to the seasons ahead of me. Plus I think it's now improved my accuracy.

Bowmania


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I've shot the Hex6 in the past, the feel is very seductive, the reality is I shot higher Field scores with conventional limbs (were talking like only 10-15 points). It's a lot of money for these high priced top of the line limbs, yet I see Archers shooting great scores with mid priced limbs.

Good Form and we'll tuned setup play a big part, expensive top of the range Risers and limbs can help a little with confidence. Speed is good as long as you don't sacrifice any other attributes. Consider the goals, benefits and cost, make it a choice of the head rather than the heart and it will be the right group for YOU.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I echo Bowmania's words but I on the other hand did not own and shoot any bow for 9 years...I was the reverse of that where when I re-entered archery 7 years ago?...I went through no less than about 50 bows in 5 years rarely hanging onto any particular one for more than 3 months and some got recycled within days but my current Hex7.5 CH?...was custom ordered by me in December of 2016 and has been in my possession since Feb. of 2017 and has been shot in venues ranging from stupid close 3D's using near yoga like shooting positions in thread the needle with every shot jungle thick swamplands too?...60yd/50yd/40yd 900rd competitions and I've owned this bow for going on 20 months now with zero thoughts of selling it ever cr4ossing my mind.










jus' say'in.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

grantmac said:


> If you aren't going to shoot 3 under just stick with what you've got.


Why is that?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

penumbra said:


> Why is that?


Because his technique is limiting accuracy far more than any equipment change will improve.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Just a thought. You said that you are using thirty pound limbs. That is not much weight and most people can pull quite a bit more than that. Being the cheapskate that I am, I would buy limbs with more weight to get a boost in performance before I would spend the price of a nice bow just for a set of high performance light weight limbs. For me, fifty two pounds is about my maximum comfortable draw weight. I bought a Border Covert Hunter that was about that weight and picked up some extra performance without sacrificing comfort or having to pull more weight than my maximum safe level. The bow was fun but the grip wasn't right so I sold it and haven't found another to replace it with. 

You say that you are wary of spending a bunch of money for something that maybe you won't like. My advice is to not spend the money. Chill for awhile and sooner or later you will get a chance to play with a super recurve for free. If you fall in love, then go for it. But utilize something else that is available for free, if possible, your muscles.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tony

Feel free to PM me with any specific questions about the Max 5, Uukha Vx+ and/or Border Hex 7.5 (I have 8s coming his week). I own them all. Each is a bit different but all are very nice limbs. I can't help on the short draw specific questions as I draw about 29" and use medium limbs.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> My favorite Conventional limbs have been W&W RCX100's (that I owned two pairs of) and I currently have a set of 40#/Medium Tradtech RC Extremes which are RCX100's made by W&W and rebranded for Tradtech and they paired up with my Spig 650 Club riser real well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant see your pics but just one .:-(
Only visible is the Spiga riser/ Border limbs hanging from the tree.


----------



## TonyU (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone here. You've given me a lot to chew on. 
I've decided for now to just use what I have and chill for a while.


----------



## giegs (Jun 17, 2018)

I was fortunate enough to pick up a pair of 32# Border Hex 5s recently and just over the past weekend got them tuned to what feels about right. 

Coming from a pair of 30# TT Black Max limbs, the difference is monumental. I really like the different tensions at points in the draw cycle. Weighting the string, bringing it through the draw, and settling into my anchor just feels better on the Border limbs. It's hard to describe but very satisfying to me. They're still a bit loud, and I'm not really sure where I'd tune that out at the moment.

If you're able, I would keep an eye out for a used set and give them a whirl. They seem to keep their resale value well enough and you'll only ever know once you're able to play around with them.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

It didnt take me long at all to enjoy the draw cycle of the Hex limbs, smile started on the first draw. Sid did the smart thing putting the effort up front and easing it off at the end. Your stronger the first 1/3 of the draw cycle due to mechanical advantage of your body, why not do the work then? They do take a stiffer spine and the arrows go to the spot like a rocket on rails. Ive done well in competition with them, so the talk about just a hunting limb is off base. They do throw a heavy arrow with authority.


----------

